# ISO KFC Slaw recipe



## mackeeg (May 3, 2007)

Does anyone have a TAT recipe for KFC slaw?


----------



## Barb L. (May 3, 2007)

Hope someone can answer this one - I love the stuff !


----------



## Katie H (May 3, 2007)

Mackeeg, I did a Google search for "KFC slaw copycat recipe" and came up with multiple hits.  Here's a link to one of them: KFC Cole Slaw (Better!) Recipe.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Guts (May 7, 2007)

I have never made this one and I believe it is a copy kat recipe but there it is for what its worth.

KFC COLE SLAW

8 cups Cabbage (finely chopped, about 1 head) I use the food processor
¼ cup Carrot (shredded) I use the food procesor
4 TBSP Onion (minced)
1/3 cup Granulated White Sugar
½ tsp Salt
1/8 tsp Pepper
¼ cup Milk
½ cup Mayonnaise
¼ cup Buttermilk
1½ TBSP White Vinegar
2½ TBSP Lemon Juice
4 TBSP Creamy Horseradish Sauce

Be sure the cabbage and carrots are chopped into very fine pieces (about the size of rice). Combine sugar, salt, pepper, milk, mayonnaise, buttermilk, vinegar and lemon juice in a large bowl and beat until smooth. Add cabbage, carrots and onion, and mix well. Stir in the horseradish sauce.
Cover and refrigerate for at least two hours before serving. Drain well if kept overnight.


----------

